# New winamp.com website



## sv01 (Feb 28, 2014)

Love the new winamp.com website. Let's see if they willing to release Winamp for Linux under new management, and improve shoutcast.

atmlink to download Shoutcast broken, can't purchase new license to stream MP3


----------



## peterw (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for this information. Winamp is not important for me but I worried about shoutcast.


----------



## drmike (Feb 28, 2014)

I am a fan of Shoutcast, both the server and the directory...

Hopefully new ownership invests in Shoutcast and development.  It has stagnated for a long time.


----------



## sv01 (Feb 28, 2014)

me too  I love their shoutcast


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 25, 2014)

I love shoutcast, always have - I think the new ownership can potentially take it to new places and give it that overhaul it has needed for some time now.


----------



## Ever Smile Hosting (Apr 3, 2014)

Shoutcast is best around the world


----------



## rsk (Apr 4, 2014)

Didn't WINAMP die, or got sold, or something? I liked that player, so retro


----------



## HostHoarders-Mike (Apr 4, 2014)

rsk said:


> Didn't WINAMP die, or got sold, or something? I liked that player, so retro


AOL sold Winamp to Radionomy I believe. Hopefully Shoutcast will continue to be the great server software that it is! I quit using Winamp when Spotify came out. I prefer paying $4.99/month rather than buying each individual song.


----------



## adilimran (Apr 5, 2014)

People still using winamp???
I thought it was over because of VLC and other players..


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 5, 2014)

Love there Shoucast i hope new owners bring some thing good for us... Lets wait & see


----------



## hungpham (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't remember when I started to use WinAmp, but I believe when it's still in beta. Long long time ago


----------



## Tom_WebhostingUK LTD (Apr 15, 2014)

For me, Shoutcast is best and I will recommend it.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 4, 2014)

they have update shoutcast.com website

bad news :

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=335709


```
UPDATE 11/04/2014 - sc_trans is not currently available to download due to licensing issues and it is uncertain if it will be made available again or not.
```


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 4, 2014)

Really good article on why Nullsoft went from hero to zero on Ars Technica.

A lot of media players actually have pretty interesting histories. Here's an article by the guys at Panic about the rise and fall of their software Audion for Mac and how it almost became iTunes before Apple bought SoundJam.


----------



## Echelon (Jul 5, 2014)

I really hope that the acquisition and new development works out for the better -- I've been using WinAMP for well over a decade, and it's the one piece of software that continues to stick around. To see it shrink in feature set would be unfortunate.


----------



## BlaZe (Jul 5, 2014)

Finally ! Some kick-in to that old bad ass player 


VLC took over Wimamp is audience usage.


----------

